
Wikileaks' dump of “Erdogan emails” turn out to be public mailing list archives - alpb
http://boingboing.net/2016/07/29/wikileaks-dump-of-erdogan.html
======
leephillips
The events rehashed here were already covered at

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12166248](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12166248)

It's noteworthy that wikileaks has responded to criticism on Twitter by
blocking people, defaming their critics, and lashing out with anti-semitic
tweets. The NYT covered their willingness to put innocent lives at risk in
2010:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/24/world/24assange.html](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/24/world/24assange.html)

The previous HN story was flagged and killed, and this one is under flagging
attack now.

------
idlewords
The journalist Zeynep Tufekci (@zeynep) has been offering a devastating
critique of this on Twitter that's worth reading. She argues that even the
most cursory review by someone who reads Turkish would have shown that it was
a terrible idea to publish this material. Wikileaks responded by blocking her.

~~~
draw_down
And accusing her of being a shill for Erdogan.

------
ryanlol
>But there's a difference between censors who block the service or attempt to
discredit it with lies, and people who support Wikileaks' goals but point out
its errors.

I think that the title of the article pretty clearly falls into the "discredit
it with lies" category

Edit: To clarify, the leaked emails are not "public mailing list archives".
There's just lots of spam because it's, you know, email.

